# Review of Pokemon: The First Movie



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 18, 2008)

It's a bit harsh, but funny.

If this is in the wrong place, please move it.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice, I knew I couldn't be the only one who thought mewtwo was a boring character with no backstory.


----------



## see ya (Dec 19, 2008)

Not his funniest review, but awesome nonetheless. It would be funnier if he knew more about the series, because I kept correcting him in my head. Most of the problems of that movie were caused by the dub, anyway (and I do NOT abuse that statement with anime.)


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, that review just made my day. I don't really...like...the Pokémon movies, so this review...I liked it.


----------

